# Hopkinsville, KY, Knight, black adult F



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Hopkinsville, KY | Knight

I don't see any chow in her, looks pb GSD. Maybe has a black spot on tongue that shelter thinks chow?
















   
* Knight
 *

*German Shepherd Dog/Chow Chow Mix: An adoptable dog in Hopkinsville, KY  *

Large • Adult • Female 















 
Don't delay, contact us if you see an animal you wish to adopt. Time is of the essence ! Shelter is open Tuesdays-Fridays from 10:30 to 4:30 and Saturdays from 10:30 to 1:00. Closed Sundays and Mondays. Shelter is very rescue friendly; transportation help is limited. 270-887-4175. Thanks for helping our animals! Adoption fees are $49.00 for puppies/dogs If the animal you wish to adopt is spayed or neutered, the fees are reduced! 
Knight comes from the same home as Charlie. The reason they were given up is the landlord said they had to go! She is very protective and will not allow any violence or horseplay! Such a serious lady!

*More about Knight*

Pet ID: 60796 • Spayed/Neutered • Primary color: Black • Coat length: Medium 
*Knight's Contact Info*

*Christian County Animal Shelter*, Hopkinsville, KY 


270-887-4175
 Email Christian County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Christian County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Christian County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

bump for this smiling beauty


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww she's so pretty!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

She sure is!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump for this pretty girl...............


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for this beauty.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Still listed


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very pretty girl!

I hope someone comes and scoops her up soon!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

with a name like that, I wish I could take her


----------

